# Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?



## tamandua (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich lese das Magazin mittlerweile seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr und da ich sowieso regelmäßig Artikel für Zeitschriften schreibe, würde ich auch hier gerne meine Beiträge einfließen lassen. Die Frage ist natürlich: Was war schon da, was ist gewünscht? Da ich bald die Möglichkeit haben werde im Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald in einigen Klausen zu angeln die sonst für den Fischereibetrieb gesperrt sind, würde ich dazu gerne einen Artikel schreiben. Schließlich dürfte das ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art werden. Nicht undbedingt wegen besonders kapitaler Fische, sondern wegen der wunderbaren Landschaft und der sicher einmaligen Stimmung. Wäre ein solcher Beitrag wohl gewünscht? Der praktische Nutzen,den andere daraus ziehen könne, dürfte ja eher gering sein,weil die Gewässer sonst gesperrt sind. Aber vielleicht als eine Art Beitrag zum Thema :,,Naturerlebniss'' ? Ein paar Rückmeldungen wären nett, damit ich mich entscheiden kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?*

Logo sind solche Sachen interessant - es muss ja bei uns nicht wie bei den Zeitschriften nur um "wie fange ich die meisten und wer hat den Größten" gehen, gerade solche Erlebnisberichte von ganz "normalen" Anglern und nicht von den Redaktionen "gemachten Experten" sind ja einer der Erfolgsgaranten vom Anglerpraxismagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) 

Also immer her damit))

Und damit wir es von der Redaktion einfacher haben:
Text bitte als Worddokument, DinA4, Schrift  Times New Roman, Größe 12.

Fotos bitte *NICHT* in den Text einbauen, sondern extra schicken (jpg., zip., rar.) mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hinsoll.

Das alles an ne Mail anhängen und schicken an:

magazin@anglerboard.de

*GRUNDSÄTZLICH:*
Für unser Magazin ist *ALLES* interessant was Angler interessiert und was Angler erleben - vom Reisebericht über Erlebnisse am Wasser, von Fängen und Verlusten, über Technik, Gerät, Methoden, Montagen bis hin zu lustigen Vorkommnissen: 
Einfach alles.

Und damit wir unsrem Motto "Von Anglern für Angler" treu bleiben können, redigieren wir in den Texten sowenig wie möglich, ein bißchen Rechtschreibung und gut is.

Es interessiert ja letztlich keinen wie gut einer schreiben kann, sondern was erlebt wurde.

Daher haben wir auch mit verwackelten und/oder nicht so perfekt "komponierten" Bilder keinerlei Probleme.

Der "normale" Angler der einen guten Fisch fängt, dem schießt Adrenalin durch die Adern. Da kann dann eben ein verwackeltes Foto, nicht optimal belichtet, falscher Ausschnitt etc. schnell zu Stande kommen.

Das ist in unseren Augen aber ein Beweis für die Authenzität zum einen - und wer zum anderen toll komponierte Hochglanzfotos mit weit vorgesreckten Fischen sehen will, damit die größer aussehen, der kann sich ja immer noch Zeitschriften kaufen.

Also nochmal: 
Immer her damit )))


----------



## Pickerfan (8. August 2005)

*AW: Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?*

Mal ne dumme Frage.
Was sind Klausen?


----------



## Coasthunter (10. August 2005)

*AW: Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?*

So Dumm finde ich die Frage nun auch wieder nicht. 

Also nochmal: Was sind Klausen??
  Hört sich eher nach einem Kneipenbummel an.    What ever....., ich bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?*

Klausen = Stauweiher... 

hier der historische Hintergrund: 
http://wildes-waldgebirge.de/redaktion/waldgebirge_detail_woerterbuch_90.html


----------



## Pickerfan (11. August 2005)

*AW: Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?*

Vielen Dank Franz
Wieder etwas dazugelernt
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Artikel über Klausenangeln im Nationalpark erwünscht?*

Wußte ich auch nicht)
Gut dass es Franzl gibt, danke dafür)


----------

